# October 20th Ocracoke Inlet



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

October 20th Ocracoke Inlet part 1


The alarm went off at 6AM & I hit the snooze over & over until "Bam Bam Bam!' on the camper door."Time to get up & go fishin'! " Ric said as I climbed down from the warm upper deck.It's 7 o'clock,I'm headin' out to the shoals in Ocracoke Inlet today lookin' for drum.Ric is doin' a column for Saltwater Sportsman magazine on Normon Miller of the sportfishin' boat "Rascal.He has to meet him at 8AM at the dock.I got the camper ready for the road & headed down to the public ramp.

Cut up about 5 quarts of bunker,corn cob mullet,finger mullet & shrimp,Got Warrior into her wetsuit & lifejacket, put on my wetsuit & tennis shoes, we backed the Seapuppy into the sound.Parked the Jeep up in the parkin' lot.Fired up the engine & we were off,headin' to the inlet in search of big reds.The sky heavily overcast,a chilly NE wind about 15 knots the sound was about a 2 foot chop,not bad as we were ridin' with the waves & wind."Gonna' be a rough ride back in this evening" Roundin' the large sandbar to the southwest of Ocracoke we made our way up along the beach lookin' for Byron.He went out for 2 trips to the VA Capes this summer & really wanted to see the shoals off Ocracoke Inlet.Was supposed to meet him this morning,.Called him on the phone I could'nt get in touch."Hopefully he will show up" I decided to head out to the big bar just south of the main channel in the inlet.

We cut thru the deep water between the east tip of the bar & the roarin' shoals.I knew exactly where I could land the Seapuppy & still be able to escape when the tide got low havin' made a trip out here two weeks ago.We pulled up to the deep water on the southeast tip,got out & anchored the Seapuppy.Grabbed 2 medium conventionals & 2 light tackle rods,a tall rod holder & a bottle of water,Warrior & I headed across the bar to fish the deep cut we had just passed thru.About that time one of the sportfishin' boats pulled up in it,anchored & threw some lines over."Son of a %^&$# !, come all this way out & someone parks right on the best spot on the bar,&^&%$" So we headed over to the northeast tip & cast out the big rigs directly into the brisk NE wind.Had no sooner than put the second rod in the rod holder the first one took off screamin' drag."Startin' early !" Grabbed the rod & after a 10 minute battle brought in a 27" pup."Well,dinner's on the stinger & the skunks out of the box!" Rebaited the big rig & cast it back out,baited up the light tackle rods with shrimp on # 2 bronze hooks & 1 oz. sinker.Cast one out when Bam! one of the big rigs took off again,after a spirited battle landed a 30" pup."Looks like it's gonna' be a good day!" Thinkin' to myself,"now I'm glad the sportsfishing boat took the spot I was plannin' on fishin' " as he has'nt caught anything so far.

About that time Norman came by in the Rascal with a charter & Ric aboard.Grabbed the marine radio & called him up.He said they would be around the shoals today lookin' for some big reds.He said there were plenty of pups to be had."That's for sure,already caught two,good luck,see you later."They no sooner pulled away & one of my light tackle rods started singin',line just screamin' out."Now we have a real fight on our hands!" There's not a drum alive that can break off one of my big rigs but with 10# test line & #2 hooks on the light rods it's a real challenge.Warrior in front of me barkin' away we headed west along the bar chasin' the fish.Pretty sure it's a drum as I could feel the trust's of it's tail.When you hook a large drum on 10# test it's very important to hold the rod tip as high as you can to keep the fish's tail from cuttin' the line,try to get the fish runnin' north-south along the beach thus keepin' it's tail away from the light line.Plus a lot of patience,get in a hurry & you're done in a hurry. This is what it's all about,a fair fight with the advantage goin' to the fish.After about 20 minutes finally got ahold of the fish in waist deep water 20 foot out in front of the bar about 150 yards down from the rodholder. Great battle with the light tackle,a 35" yearling drum! This fish really gave me a run for my money.

Measurin' the fish & releasin' to fight another day Warrior & I walked back to the Seapuppy,cut the cell phone on again & tried to get ahold of Byron,still no answer.We got another bottle of water & headed back to the other rods on the northeast tip of the bar.The sportfishin' boat had pulled anchor & left,never catchin' the first drum(from what I heard on the radio).Pulled up the rod holder & headed over to the deep cut on the southeast tip & cast the four rods out.The ocean is churned up with the strong NE wind,still very chilly,the clouds slowly breakin' up with the sun desperatly tryin' to break thru.The tide goin' out I was able to cast just to the south tip of the shoal across the deep cut.With the current runnin' fast thru the cut the drum will hang out just out of the current waitin' on their prey.Put the rig right on the edge of the bar,with the light 4 oz. sinker the big baits rolled right over the edge into the deep water just next to the bar.Caught a couple pompano's with the light tackle rigs & picked up another pup about 24".Another good battle on light tackle,the fish gettin' all tangled up with my other three lines,add Warrior to the mix & you have a real mess!

Moments later one of the big rigs bent way over,line spinin' of the reel.Grabbed the rod, "We got a BIG FISH on now!" Pretty sure it's a big drum as it took us around the southeast corner of the bar & west towards the Seapuppy anchored about 100 yards away.This fish really puttin' up a spirited fight was finally able to catch up & turn it back towards the ocean,landin' it almost from the very spot that it was hooked."Mighty fine fish!" Warrior goin' crazy barkin' away.Measured the big red at 42",another citation,they just keep a comin'.Got two more this year out on the Va Capes fishin' with Byron this summer.Ran back to the Seapuppy & got the camera,got a pic. & released the big fish."Boy, today is really goin' good!" About that time the other big rig went slack,"Here we go again!" Rolled in about 50 yards of line as the fish was comin' straight in until it got a good look at Warrior,then turnin' fightin' desperately to break free.With Warrior in the water you must go out into the water & land the fish by hand,pullin' it up on the beach just ain't gonna' happen with her in the way.Landed the fish,another 30" pup,all the fishin' I did a couple weeks ago & not findin' the drum has turned full circle. "We're on 'em today!" Picked up another 32" pup as the tide was almost out,the rough water on the bar subsidin',decided to pack up & go look for Byron..
continued below......


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*October 20th Ocracoke Inlet part2*

We loaded up on the Seapuppy & headed for the beach,callin' Byron on the cell phone,still no answer."Where in the Heck is he??"There are hundreds of birds in the inlet divin' & fightin' overtop some nice bluefish up to two pounds.Looks like fun so we started chasin' the birds,castin' metal.Warrior goin' nuts we hooked up over & over,she has one in her mouth & another on the floor.If there's doggy heaven she lives in it! A fishin' machine!,Bluefish everywhere! The blues have moved within' range of the anglers on the beach,they were havin' a great time fightin' the choppers.I tried to get ahold of Byron again,he finally answerin' the phone."Where are you?".."Right here on the beach!" as he was wavin'.I pulled the Seapuppy up to the beach along the inlet as he was drivin' up."It's been a bad day!" he said as he got down to the water's edge."Come on' man,let's go,there's fish out there,you sure missed it this morning!"..He did'nt want to leave all his extra rods & tackle on his pickup so I told him where my Jeep was parked at the ramp in the village."Stick them in the camper & I'll be back in an hour,say 3 o'clock?"

He took off down the beach,the tide is very low so I decided to head over to Portsmouth Island & scout out a spot for when he get's back out to the beach.Crossin' the inlet there must be a dozen different bluefish blitzs' goin' on all the way across.Passed to the west of Vera Cruz & worked our way south between Portsmouth beach & the outer bar.It's hard to believe but there's not a single decent spot to fish the breakers,normally there's dozens of good bars to walk on,but nothin' this fall.Drove back over to the south side of Vera Cruz,the water very shallow on the oceanside,a couple boats anchored off the south tip,some anglers were surfishin' on the oceanside.Took a good look at the area,the water & shoal formation just don't look that good to me."I ain't walkin' that far,looks like the best area is still the bar just south of Ocracoke.

Headed back over to Ocracoke & Byron drove back up.We loaded his gear on the Seapuppy & headed back out to the bar next to the channel.Anchored up the Seapuppy in the shelter'd cove-like spot I've been usin' for the past 2 weeks.Grabbed trhe rod's,rodholders & a soft cooler with some cold drinks & walked back out to the deep cut on the southeastern tip.I put Byron right on the corner of the shoal where I picked up the bigger drum this mornin'.The tide comin' back in,the bar startin' to churn up again into good drumwater.I always try to put my buddies on the best spots,it's fun to have them catch some fish,I catch so many,they don't get as many chances as I do for a big fish.As he was gettin' his second rod ready,the big rig off the edge of the bar took off,the line breakin' before he could get in control of it " #$%&^ " he said rollin' in the light line,"Got another rig?".."Sure do,here you go,here's some shock too." I always carry about ten various rigs & a roll of 50# ande shockline when walkin' the bars.He rigged back up & recast.Byron has a beautiful cast that really get's out there,I have never been good at distance,accuratecy bein' my strong point,havin' the wetsuit I can get far enough out to reach the desired spots.One of my big rigs takin' off I landin' another 30" pup. "Look's like they're turnin' on again like this morning" 

About that time I saw Norman comin' up from the south.I told Byron he must not have caught any fish along Portsmouth Island as he is headin' our way.Listenin' to the marine radio all day all the sportfishin' boats have'nt caught any drum either,here we are walkin' out on the shoals catchin' them pretty much all day.Called Norman on the radio & sure enough he has'nt picked up any fish today as they were tryin' to find some big drum for sightcastin'.Told him about all the fish I caught today so he anchored out a couple hundred yards in front of on the other side of the shoal Byron & I were castin' onto & imediately started pickin' up some big pups & yearling.Later on Ric would tell me I put him on the fish,if I did i was glad to do it.Norman has always treated me with respect & is a good freind to have watchin' my back out in the inlet.

Byron hooked up on one of his big rigs & headed down the bar,Warrior all in the way."You're gonna have to get out there after the fish as Warrior will get to it before you!" It's always very funny to watch someone else try to land a nice fish with Warrior all in the way..Some fishdog! I picked up couple more nice yearling pups & then a big cownose ray.Fought it for about ten minutes,gave the rod to Byron."Go ahead,be my guest,you fight it for awhile, been out here all day & darn near worn out." As he was down the bar landin' the big ray another of my big rods took off again,"Another big ray! ^&%@ here we go again." This was one tough brute takin' me down the southern edge of the bar,finally horsein' in the BIG DUDE.It's a southern stingray about 3 foot across with the long 3 foot tail with that bad -a$$ed stinger about a third of the way down it's tail,the same type that stung Warrior this summer.Warrior must have learned her lesson as she kept her distance.I got it up on the bar & cut the line just above the rig.."That ray can keep the rig,ain't goin' near that dude!",the incomin' tide washin' the ray back into the ocean.

The sun low in the sky it's time to go in.We boarded the Seapuppy & headed back to the south tip of Ocracoke.Byron grabbed the two drum & his tackle,Warrior & I took off for the Village,a pretty good run right into the 2 foot chop-whitecappin' sound,the NE wind pushin' against the current,a beautiful sunset behind us,the sun like an orange pumpkin as it dissapears below the horrizon.We made it to the ramp & pulled the Seapuppy out.Rinsed off good & got into some warm clothes,been freezin' all day! We headed back to the park service campground.Cooked up some drum & bluefish along with some boiled taters,corn & hot rolls & ate until we were stuffed."Darn good chow " Byron said.."Welcome to my world bud.." Ric pulled up just as we were givin' Warrior all the leftovers.."You just missed a heck of a meal dude!" .."Oh well,I'm not too hungry anyway".."Sure you are'nt lol" .Tomorrow all three of us are goin' out on the shoals,Ric wantin' some pics from out there."it's ten o'clock,time to turn in."I crawed up into the upper deck very tired & worn out but havin' a great day out on the water.Dozens of bluefish,10 drum,one a citation,some pomps & 2 big rays.What a day! Hopefully we can do it again tomorrow.The fish should still be out there.....as we all went to sleep dreamin' of RED......
It's not a fishin' trip! It's an adventure!
Pup


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Yet another fine report from seapuppy! ...The next best thing to being there. Keep up the good work!


----------



## FiShGang88 (Oct 24, 2006)

*reply::::*

sounds good hope we get into em next time


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, I guess I get to pick up day two. But I'll let the pictures do the talking. 

Byron, Puppy, and I hit the shoals on Sunday. The day started slow, but Bruce eyed a hot spot and put us on the fish. Bruce says, "It's not enough to read the beach, you got to know what to do with what you see." He knows. Placing us on a shoal off the Southend of OK island completely isolated from dry land. Getting the crap kicked out of us, waves crashing on our heads, wind whipping, rain and catching drummie after drummie on every cast. Byron says, "This should be illegal." I think it probably is...

Bruce hooked up and Warrior assisting









Byron and 9 spots









Even a blind pig...









Puppy, his puppy, and a brace of puppies









I love this game!


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Sunday story about to be written,give me a couple three hours..
post some more shots later with the second story Ric.
some great shots!
Pup


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the good reading PUP.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Thats Combat Fishing*

Sandspikes in Chest high Surf


----------



## TDAU (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like a perfectly good boat in the background!


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

The 2nd caption ....Bryon and his Speckled Pup. I know he wasn't catching spots 9 at a time


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I know you can't beat the fishing but your vulnerabilty to bull sharks and the the like causes me to cringe when I think about what you are doing. I sure hope you have a good plan to deal with them.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sinker-
Count the spots on the drum's tail - 9. Pretty cool, huh? 'Puppy often runs into sharks out there. The first time I fished with him, after we caught our first keeper and put it on the stringer, Bruce says, "Good, now we got something to distract the sharks while we get away." That is good. Part of the attraction of fishing with Bruce is taking the fight to the fish's world - sharks included.


----------



## TDAU (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with sinker man. I fish that inlet every fall and have seen some pretty big critters out there that I have no desire to share the water with. I'd get out on a wet bar in waist deep water but the boats gonna be on fire when I do it. Way too risky for my candied arse.


----------

